# Bindings for Slush Slasher



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

Good Morning Folks,

I nabbed a 143 Slush Slasher in hopes of getting another late season day. I'm not entirely sure what bindings to pair with this little rip stick. 

I've got a pair of 2012 Forum Republics on an old freestyle board but I remember them to be pretty flexy and not very responsive. My Atlas' are staying on the West.

All in all I'm looking for a med to stiff responsive binding that won't break the bank. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rome 390 Bosses on evo outlet right now for 155 if you want Stiffer bindings the Katanas are also there for 237

I love my 390 bosses they are a medium of the road stiffness and very responsive. 

Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2016 | evo outlet

The bosses they only have in L/XL

If you need something in a medium they have Nitro Teams for 169 I only have rode them once on a friends board so I don't have much input but I hear you can't go wrong

Nitro Team Snowboard Bindings 2016 | evo outlet

My binding of choice to pair with a Slush Slasher personally would be Burton Malavitas if you can find a pair from last year or something that may be the ticket


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE (Nov 1, 2016)

*Sb*

Loving these...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Burton Malavita, Rome 390 Boss, Union Contact Pro, Now Select.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I suggest the most appropriate bindings would be cheap, shitty bindings, given that we are talking about putting them on an overpriced gimmick board made out of substandard materials.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Fielding said:


> I suggest the most appropriate bindings would be cheap, shitty bindings, given that we are talking about putting them on an overpriced gimmick board made out of substandard materials.


Who pissed on your cornflakes?
I've been using my katana's on mine, awesome deck for messing about on.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

@Fielding have you ever rode the slasher? Board is fun as hell, definitely has its place in the quiver. Since when did boards need to be high tech to be a good ride. It certainly doesn't do everything but as a quiver board it is great.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> Loving these...


No baseplate over that split must be an interesting sensation in the back foot!

Emailed the fine folks at Capita and they set me straight. Using a stiff binding wouldn't gain anything since edge to edge is out in left field with this board.

I bit the bullet and bought some Grayed Out Malavitas. Stoked to try out the combo. 

Thanks for the input guys!

@Fielding: Lighten up or grab some skis.


----------

